# where is the ECU stashed? 91 stanza



## StanzaBonanza (Feb 3, 2007)

Before i start pulling prts off, can anyone ell me where the ECU and the consult port are?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The Electronic Control Unit (ECU) is located on the floor board in front of the center console.


----------



## StanzaBonanza (Feb 3, 2007)

anyone know where i can find the OBD/consult port,


----------



## batz281 (Nov 27, 2007)

The port is located underneath the steering column, roughly above the gas pedal.


----------

